# Glow in the dark fish bait



## bl78 (Aug 21, 2011)

Has anyone tried using a glow in the dark fish bait?


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

bl78 said:


> Has anyone tried using a glow in the dark fish bait?


Yep, a glow DOA Shrimp. Had some great results with it at certain times (night fishing).


----------

